# Netzteil Vega 56 / 64



## Flollywood (19. März 2018)

Ich stelle mir derzeit einen neuen PC zusammen.

Das System wird ungefähr so aussehen:

Ryzen 5 1600
ASUS B350 ROG STRIX
16GB BALLISTIX DDR4 2400
1TB CRUCIAL SSD
RX VEGA 56 oder 64 (höchstwahrscheinlich 56)

Wie groß sollte ich die Leistung des Netzteils dimensionieren ?
Die Grafikkarte soll auch übertaktet werden und meist habe ich gesehen, dass das Powerlimit um 50% erhöht wurde.
Ebenso soll der Ryzen und der RAM übertaktet werden.

Habt ihr eventuell noch konkrete Vorschläge für Netzteile ?

Derzeit habe ich das BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W bzw 650W im Auge
oder das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W

wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Netzteilmodelle ?
oder habt ihr Gegenvorschläge?

im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## markus1612 (19. März 2018)

Das 550w Straight Power sollte eigentlich reichen.

Ich würde mir ja aktuell keine GPU in der Leistungsklasse ab der 1070 kaufen.


----------



## Torben456 (19. März 2018)

Hier, ich empfehle das: BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EyRaptor (19. März 2018)

Wenn du die Vega wirklich mit 50% extra Powerlimit übertakten willst, dann könnte man durchaus über eine 650 / 750 Watt Netzteilklasse nachdenken.
Ein 550 Watt Netzteil kann dann wirklich verdammt knapp werden.


----------



## Flollywood (19. März 2018)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten



> Ich würde mir ja aktuell keine GPU in der Leistungsklasse ab der 1070 kaufen.



Aufgrund der aktuellen Preise ? Ich denke mal nicht, dass die Preise demnächst drastisch sinken werden und bei Ebay kann man mit ein bisschen Glück "günstig" an eine rankommen


Ihr ratet mir also eher zum BeQuiet Straight Power.
Bei 550W oder 650W bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren


----------



## EyRaptor (19. März 2018)

Ich würde wohl zum 650W Straight Power tendieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. März 2018)

Flollywood schrieb:


> Habt ihr eventuell noch konkrete Vorschläge für Netzteile ?
> 
> Derzeit habe ich das BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W bzw 650W im Auge
> oder das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W
> ...


Das Focus hat bei jemand anderem im Planet3dnow gerade Probleme mit 'ner VEGA 64, das scheint wohl nicht zu laufen.

Daher eher das 550W Straight Power, 650W bringt dir nix, erst 750W bringt dir mehr Anschlüsse.

Alternativ ev. 'nen Silverstone Strider Platinum, ebenso 550W.


----------



## bastian123f (20. März 2018)

Ich habe das mal mit dem Netzteilrechner von beQuiet! gemacht und mit der Vega 64.
Demnach sollte das 550 Watt reichen.
Mit der 56er bist du da nochmals drunter und hast genug Reserve für 50% Power 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heamer_GER (20. März 2018)

Also ich hab selber nen 1600 er OC und ne Vega 56 OC (64LC Bios),
allerdings alles auf H2O.

Wenn ich das alles mal auf Volldampf laufen lasse komme ich mit nem Energiemessgerät
auf ca. 500-550W Gesamtleistung. (hab die genauen daten nicht mehr so genau im kopf)
Dann ist mein Netzteil das Lauteste im System mit nem SP10 600W.

im Norfallfall sollte nen 550 Watt reichen würde dir aber wohl nen 650W empfehlen.
Je nachdem wie weit du gehen willst, 
Vega kann genügsam sein, wenn OC dann aber auch mal richtig saufen


----------



## NuVirus (20. März 2018)

Wenn du 550W Verbrauchst reicht ein 550W Netzteil auch da es ja eigl nur etwas 90% real vom Netzteil will aufgrund der Effizienz, wenn überhaupt sollte man ein Netzteil nehmen das dann technisch und vom Watt Bereich Vorteile bietet was aber nochmal nen Stück teurer wird.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2018)

Wenn das Netzteil unter Vollast aufdreht, dann ist das aber irgendwie auch suboptimal.


----------



## Flollywood (20. März 2018)

Danke für die rege Beteiligung, jedoch bin ich echt hin und hergerissen.
Ich denke ich tendiere eher zum 650W, um mit 10€ Aufpreis auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2018)

Nimm das 750er Modell, das bietet die bessere Ausstattung. Das 650er ist total überflüssig.


----------



## alpha_ex (2. Dezember 2018)

> Nimm das 750er Modell, das bietet die bessere Ausstattung. Das 650er ist total überflüssig.



Ich stehe ebenfalls gerade vor der Entscheidung, eine Vega 56 zu kaufen und daher möchte ich das Thema hier nochmal aufgreifen. Derzeit habe ich ein be quiet! L8 500W, das sehr sicher nicht für eine Vega 56 ausreichen wird. Daher die Frage, warum das 650er nicht ausreicht? Danke schon jetzt!


----------



## alpha_ex (2. Dezember 2018)

Gelöscht


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

Ich klinke mich auch mal in das Thema ein. Hab hier ne Sapphire Nitro RX Vega 56 mit nem Pure Power 500 W und nem Ryzen 1600 und der PC schmiert dauernd ab. 

Liegt es am Netzteil?


Grüße


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2018)

alpha_ex schrieb:


> Ich stehe ebenfalls gerade vor der Entscheidung, eine Vega 56 zu kaufen und daher möchte ich das Thema hier nochmal aufgreifen. Derzeit habe ich ein be quiet! L8 500W, das sehr sicher nicht für eine Vega 56 ausreichen wird. Daher die Frage, warum das 650er nicht ausreicht? Danke schon jetzt!



Das 750er bietet eine bessere Ausstattung. Daher ist es dem 650er vorzuziehen.



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich klinke mich auch mal in das Thema ein. Hab hier ne Sapphire Nitro RX Vega 56 mit nem Pure Power 500 W und nem Ryzen 1600 und der PC schmiert dauernd ab.
> 
> Liegt es am Netzteil?



Kann sein. muss aber nicht. Senke mal den Takt der Grafikkarte, also die Leistungsaufnahme und dann schaust du noch mal.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann sein. muss aber nicht. Senke mal den Takt der Grafikkarte, also die Leistungsaufnahme und dann schaust du noch mal.


Ich hab jetzt in den Amd Einstellungen die Leistungsaufnahme auf -50% gestellt und er ist noch nicht abgeraucht.


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt in den Amd Einstellungen die Leistungsaufnahme auf -50% gestellt und er ist noch nicht abgeraucht.



Die Spannung zu reduzieren würde mehr Sinn machen, z.B. P7 1000mV und P6 950mV.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2018)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt in den Amd Einstellungen die Leistungsaufnahme auf -50% gestellt und er ist noch nicht abgeraucht.



Taste dich mal heran, ab wann es Probleme gibt.


----------



## obi85 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran. Und zwar habe ich seit etwa Anfang November eine Asus ROG Strix Vega 56. Diese habe ich bei eBay von einem gekauft der auch aus Kostengründen das minen aufgegeben hat. Er hat die Karte im Februar gekauft, Rechnung habe ich dazu bekommen. Laut seiner Aussage lief die Karte insgesamt nur etwa zwei Monate und dabei auch immer kühl da er energieeffizient arbeiten wollte und undervoltet hat.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, ich habe es anfangs gar nicht bemerkt sondern erst die letzten Tage, dass die Karte bei höherer Last abschmiert bzw der komplette pc schaltet sich ab. Aktuell spiele ich häufig ein Spiel dass die Karte nur zu maximal 50% aus lastet meist sogar weniger. Mein Netzteil ist ein bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 850 Watt. Dieses bietet 4 8pol Stromanschlüsse. Das sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen oder? Mit meiner vorherigen Karte einer RX 480 gab es nie Probleme. Auch ein Crossfire aus zwei HD7970 Karten hat das Netzteil problemlos geschafft. Nun bin ich mir unsicher ob die Karte einen Schaden hat und ich sie einschicken sollte oder ob das P7 Netzteil einfach zu alt ist und mit den starken lasst Sprüngen die die vega Karten erzeugen nicht klarkommt. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2018)

Da das Netzteil eh alt ist, kannst du das mal gegen ein neues ersetzen und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## obi85 (18. Dezember 2018)

Achso, noch als Ergänzung, ich habe das z.b. mit Furmark probiert. Der PC schaltet sich in dem Moment wenn ich den Benchmark starte ab. Ich sehe für einen Sekundenbruchteil das 3D Bild und den behaarten Kringel und dann ist der PC aus. Also schließe ich ein Temperaturproblem der Karte z.b. den Hotspot eigentlich aus da ja eine gewisse Aufwärmzeit vonnöten ist. Außerdem sind bei besagten Spiel mit wenig Last die Temperaturen eigentlich alle ok liegen zwischen 50 und 60 Grad teilweise geht sogar der Lüfter aus.


----------



## HunterChief (18. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
Damit erhärtet sich der Verdacht dass es am Netzteil liegt. Meine persönliche Empfehlung wäre ein Enermax Revolution 750w.
Gruß


----------



## obi85 (18. Dezember 2018)

Da der trümmer 4 8pol stecker hat, die mit PCIE 1-4 veschriftet sind, war ich davon aus gegangen, dass die alle gleich sind.
Dem ist wohl nicht so, denn ich hatte die vega erst an einem grünen und einem roten, 2 und 4, und jetzt hab ich sie an beiden grünen, 3 und 4. Siehe da, nach 10 min furmark läuft immer noch alles super....
Da muss ich direkt noch mal in der Anleitung des be quiet nach sehen, ob das vermerkt ist, dass wenn eine karte 2 kabel bekommt, dass die unbedingt an der selben farbe stecken müssen.
Ich vermute hier eine Überlastung einer einzelnen 12V rail, da der koffer 6 hat, aber keine zuordung drauf steht, so dass man selber die Anschlüsse nach maximaler Leistung wählen kann.

Hab gerade nachgelesen, steht nix drin dazu.
Sie werden nur paarweis als hochleistungs Anschlüsse erwähnt, 1 und 2, und ab dem 750w gibt es noch 3u4. Und es steht nur zum Anschluss von Grafikkarten da...


----------



## eXquisite (18. Dezember 2018)

Das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit zwei 7970gern.

Ich hab auch zwei 7970ger die laufen fest bei 1150Mhz - die brauchen dauerhaft den gleichen Strom - da gibt es kein GPU Boost.

Die Vega wechselt in der Sekunde 1000 Mal Takt und Spannung, darauf sind die alten Netzteile nicht ausgelegt, außerdem könnten die Kondensatoren ausgelutscht sein, 
ich würde generell keine so neue Karte mit so einem NT betreiben - das kann nicht lange gut gehen.

Aber egal - wenn es jetzt läuft - auch an den User mit dem Straight Power 10 - ihr müsst auf die Schienen schauen, 
zum Beispiel bei meinem DPP750 hab ich die eine 7970 an 12V3 und die zweite an 12V4, da jede 12V Schiene mit +- 30A abgesichert ist schaltet das Netzteil halt ab wenn die Karte mehr als 360 Watt über eine Schiene bügelt

- deine Vermutung ist genau richtig.

Gerade mal nachgeschaut für dich: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W ATX 2.2 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das P7 hat 6x20A, stecken also beide PCI-E Kabel auf der gleichen Schiene hast du sogar nur 240 Watt.


----------



## obi85 (18. Dezember 2018)

Das problem ist, dass nicht ersichtlich ist, welche Schiene welchen stecker bedient.
Bin aber dabei mir n p10 oder p11 zu besorgen, hab jetzt nur nimmer so die eile, weils erst mal geht, aber bis Mitte januar kommt was anderes


----------



## NuVirus (18. Dezember 2018)

nen E11 550W wäre ausreichend muss kein P11 sein, P10 würde ich nicht mehr neu holen.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Dezember 2018)

Zurzeit ist des E11 bei bequiet das Beste Produkt. -meine Meinung- Fast die gleiche Technik, wie im Dark Power Pro und dazu noch günstiger.


----------



## Stranger21 (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe auch gerade vor der Netzteilfrage. Ich habe jetzt eine Vega56 und verwende ein "500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold". Aktuell läuft es, aber würdet ihr mir zu einem Wechsel des Netzteils raten? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Wenns läuft, lass es laufen.


----------

